# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Steredenn

## Valryon

Salut à tous,

Je me permets de vous faire découvrir mon nouveau projet (_encore_ un shoot them up, après The Great Paper Adventure et le Shmupfest).

*Steredenn* 
("étoiles" en breton)

*EDIT du 25/08/2015*

_Une semaine avant la sortie, je me permets de remettre quelques infos utiles en première page._ 

Le trailer de lancement :




Les liens vers les stores :

- Steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/347160
- itch.io (DRM-free) : http://pixelnest.itch.io/steredenn

*--*





Le teaser, avec du vrai gameplay :




C'est un shoot them up que l'on veut dur, nerveux, orienté combats et surtout combats de boss, dans des sessions de jeu assez courtes. 

On a repris ce que l'on avait fait pour le Stunfest 2014 car les gens avaient visiblement bien accrochés, en améliorant grandement le gameplay.

Le gameplay, parlons-en : le jeu est infini, mais quand même découpé en run (quand on fini un run, le jeu recommence).
Chaque run est découpé en niveau, chaque niveau se compose de vagues d'ennemis (choisies aléatoirement mais adaptée au niveau) et d'un boss (toujours le même pour apprendre le pattern).
A chaque nouveau run, le jeu est plus dur, jusqu'à devenir vraiment infernal.
Le but principal est de faire le plus score.

Nous sommes 3 sur le projet :

- un graphiste (Plus)
- moi en développeur principal
- mon associé qui fait l'UI, le design la comm', la gestion de projet, les tests, bref tout ce qui peut-être fait en dehors du dev pur

C'est du Unity 3D. Toutes les animations sont faites à la main sur Photoshop. 

C'est un bon challenge de jouer placer et utiliser correctement les centaines d'animations et petites éléments que le graphiste a produit. Surtout que Unity n'est pas vraiment prévu pour gérer des animations séparés en centaines de fichiers, j'ai du refaire un composant d'animation maison qui est bien plus adapté à ce format.

Côté boulette, on utilise BulletML avec notre propre plugin Unity et c'est une assez bonne idée,on peut faire des patterns vraiment sympa même si ça montre vite ses limites qu'il faut sans cesse contourner.

On espère sortir ça le mois prochain, sur iOS d'abord (parce qu'on a le matériel pour tester) puis sur Android et Windows Phone (en espérant gagner un peu d'argent pour acheter des téléphones de test).

J'aimerai aussi qu'on le sorte sur PS Vita car ça me paraît être un petit jeu adapté à une console portable.

Si ça vous intéresse, on va aussi bientôt chercher des beta-testeurs histoire de livrer le jeu le plus sympa possible.

Il y a pas mal de parties du code que j'aimerai libérer / expliquer car j'en suis plutôt content, comme le déplacement des ennemis ou le scripting des boss. A voir après, cela prendrai aussi beaucoup de temps !

En attendant on commence à communiquer dessus, en s'inspirant à notre niveau de ce qui a été fait pour Out Here sur les conseils de FibreTigre (si vous avez manqué son post-mortem, voici une saine lecture : http://www.ulyces.co/fibretigre/carn...-de-out-there/).

Si vous avez des questions techniques sur le jeu, je peux tenter d'y répondre, après tout ce forum est autant orienté gamedev qu'autopromo.  ::): 

Enfin, pour finir, si le jeu vous plaît vous pouvez voir le site *http://steredenn.pixelnest.io* et y retrouver tout ce qu'il faut pour suivre son développement.

----------


## Sahnvour

:Bave:  tout ce qu'on aime dans un shoot

Vous ne prévoyez pas de le sortir sur PC ?

----------


## bilbo10

C'est vrai que sur pc, ca pourrait être assez cool aussi

----------


## Valryon

> tout ce qu'on aime dans un shoot
> 
> Vous ne prévoyez pas de le sortir sur PC ?


Alors ça n'est pas du tout exclu, surtout que ce n'est pas compliqué techniquement avec Unity !
C'est plutôt au niveau marché... ce n'est pas évident d'être sur Steam et c'est un "petit" jeu.

Mais, après les sorties mobiles, on y réfléchira sérieusement, surtout si vous êtes plusieurs à nous dire que c'est une bonne idée.  ::):

----------


## bilbo10

A la limite, vous rajoutez du contenu pour la version pc, pour que le jeu soit un peu moins petit, mais pour moi même les "petit" jeu ont leur place sur pc.

----------


## Sahnvour

> Alors ça n'est pas du tout exclu, surtout que ce n'est pas compliqué techniquement avec Unity !
> C'est plutôt au niveau marché... ce n'est pas évident d'être sur Steam et c'est un "petit" jeu.


Ben oui ce serait dommage de se priver d'une telle base de joueurs quand le build multi-plateforme est à un clic  ::): 
Mais c'est sûr que pour se faire une place sur les stores c'est pas facile.

----------


## Fenrir

Bon courage, ça a l'air vraiment pas mal !
Si vous suivez le modèle de Out There, ça peut effectivement être une bonne idée de d'abord se concentrer sur le mobile puis de faire une version PC si vous rencontrez du succès.

----------


## Valryon

Un petit post (en anglais) sur comment procède notre graphiste pour faire les décors en pixel art (et un aperçu d'un nouveau décor) :
http://steredenn-game.tumblr.com/pos...ce-environment

----------


## Nattefrost

Peut être penser plutôt à desura qu'à steam dans un premier temps si vous envisagez une sortie PC.

----------


## Valryon

Et hop un nouveau teaser qui montre encore un peu de gameplay :

----------


## Valryon

Salut à tous,

Je n'ai pas trop tenu à jour ce sujet mais voici quelques infos :
- Le jeu sort bientôt sur Xbox One !  ::): 
- On s'est lancé sur Steam Greenlight : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=375439529
(Et on a besoin d'un coup de pouce... vers le haut surtout)

Bientôt un an sur le projet, bientôt des infos sur la release, en tout cas le jeu commence à être vriament sympa (je vais pas dire le contraire non plus, mais là ça prend vraiment forme).

----------


## Saltadrow

Je viens de découvrir ton jeu sur le topic des jeux indé, ça m'a l'air fort chouette  ::):  J'ai voulu aller mettre un like sur Greenlight, mais ça y est le jeu est déjà accepté! Bravo!

----------


## Fenrir

Et il est déjà sur Steam surtout :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/347160

----------


## Grhyll

Waah félicitations :D
Très beau ! Les animations ont l'air au poil, quel travail monstre ça a dû représenter !!

----------


## Nattefrost

Peux po m'en empêcher : 



Plus sérieusement, pour 9€ j'me laisserai ptetre tenter, d'autant que ce type de jeu est rare  ::P:

----------


## rduburo

si ce jeu vous botte, vous pouvez tenter de le gagner là :



Les conditions sont simples :
- s'inscrire à cpcgift
-Au moins 25 messages postés sur le forum
- Ne pas déjà posséder le jeu
- S'engager à gifter un jeu indé qui vous branche dans les 3 mois du gift

Bonne chance !

----------


## DocJojo

Je viens de le prendre via le humble widget sur le site officiel.
Une petite heure de jeu mais c'est de la bonne pour l'instant !
Certaines armes sont bien fun, c'est très joli, ça tourne au poil, et aucun bug (bon en si peu de temps c'est pas forcément représentatif  ::P: ).

Petit bémol, les bots ont pas l'air très utiles ^^'

----------


## Smisse

C'est de la bonne ! Continue comme ça  ::):

----------


## gripoil

J'adore les décors du jeu, ça me fait penser aux *jeux avec MS Paint*
Du coup ça m'a donné envie d'en refaire un p'tit vite fait dans ce délire.



Sinon le jeu à l'air très sympa, je pense tester ça très bientot  ::P:

----------


## Smisse

J'ai fait un petit 6 000 000 au meltdown aix  ::):  faudra que je prenne une photo la prochaine fois  ::):  (deux canards aux 2 premières places, hazard? xD)

----------


## schouffy

Choca a parlé de vous !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h3-xUhmSAY

----------


## Rom1

Bientôt la sortie finale  :Bave:  Avec une trad' en Breton  ::o:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Putain c'est chouette! Et c'est dispo sur mobile finalement?

----------


## Valryon

Salut les canards !

En effet, la sortie est proche : *jeudi prochain, 1er octobre !*
C'est... terrifiant !  ::ninja:: 

Pour l'occasion nous avons un *nouveau trailer* :




Que de chemin parcouru depuis le premier post il y a un et depuis le début du dev en mai 2014... Surtout pendant les 6 derniers mois, avec une early access qui a vraiment été très bénéfique pour le jeu.
Je pense que même les gens qui ont pu jouer au jeu en mars/avril/mari denier serait assez surpris de tous les changements apportés (upgrades, modes de jeux, système de dégâts, armes, vagues, ...) !

Si vous souhaitez essayer le jeu, voici les liens vers les stores :

- *Steam* : http://store.steampowered.com/app/347160
- *itch.io (DRM-free)* : http://pixelnest.itch.io/steredenn

(A noter que le bon plan c'est de le prendre maintenant en early avant que le prix ne monte  ::ninja::  )

Sinon, j'avoue qu'on a un peu de mal à avoir en visibilité auprès des médias et des joueurs. Certes, la période est très chargée mais nous ne pouvions pas attendre janvier 2016 que ça soit un peu plus digeste.
Du coup, je me permets humblement une petite requête : si vous aimez le jeu, vous pouvez nous aider très simplement en en parlant autour de vous. Amis, youtubers, presse... tout compte.

Pour répondre à Hyperpenguin qui pose une bonne question : la version mobile est en pause. Concrètement, ça fonctionne très bien sur mobile/tablette, il faudrait juste adapter un peu plus les contrôles. Mais on veut d'abord voir si on peut avoir un peu de visibilité sur PC avant de tenter l'aventure mobile.

La version Xbox One est toujours prévue, elle sera lancée début 2016 si tout se passe bien.


Spoiler Alert! 


Et je dis ça, je dis rien, mais on oublie pas la PS4.



J'espère que le jeu vous plaira.  ::): 
Et qu'il plaira au monde entier, soyons fous !  :B): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et j'ajouterai la petite anecdote : *le jeu est traduit en breton !*
Ce qui en fera le premier jeu en breton sur Steam.
Quand on vous dit qu'on va conquérir le monde...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Louck

Il est clair que ce n'est pas vraiment la bonne période pour parler de son projet indé, face à l'agressivité grandissante des AAA avant l'approche de noël  ::P: .


Si tu as fait un peu de pub parmi les youtubeurs, tu peux leur envoyer une nouvelle clé en leur passant le mot que ton jeu a bien évolué depuis leurs derniers tests... S'ils ont bien aimés ton jeu, il y a des chances qu'ils peuvent faire une nouvelle pub  ::): .
Je ne demande pas de l'envoyer à n'importe qui (surtout qu'il y a pas mal d'escrocs), mais au moins à ceux qui peuvent t'aider à faire connaitre ton jeu  :;): .


Sinon, pendant que beaucoup de dévs parlent de "l'indieapocalypse", Total Biscuit a fait une vidéo sur sa façon dont il sélectionne les jeux à tester. C'est très intéressant à écouter et ca peut donner des pistes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pRDRCorx14


C'est pas vraiment le genre de jeu que je jouerai. Mais le trailer fait énormément envie et on sent qu'il y a un certain travail et une certaine qualité derrière. Good job dude  ::): .
Bon courage pour la promo post-early-access!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Salut ton jeu est en breton (je trouve ça vachement classe), mais est-ce qu'il sera en français? As-tu besoin d'un coup de main pour la traduction en patois saintogeais?

Sinon les gros noobs pourront espérer survivre plus de 30 secondes? Je demande ça, car je n'ai pas vraiment touché à un Shmup depuis Raptor : Call of the shadow.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je suis fou amoureux de ton jeu ! Le design est sobre, classe et détaillé.
Les musiques, même si ce n'est pas mon style à la base, collent vraiment au jeu .
L'ambiance est vraiment top, et cette idée de "shoot'em'up rogue-like procédurale" est super bien vu .
Tout les ajouts au fur et à mesures rendent le tout de plus en plus génial, bref BRAVO !

----------


## Valryon

> Salut ton jeu est en breton (je trouve ça vachement classe), mais est-ce qu'il sera en français? As-tu besoin d'un coup de main pour la traduction en patois saintogeais?
> 
> Sinon les gros noobs pourront espérer survivre plus de 30 secondes? Je demande ça, car je n'ai pas vraiment touché à un Shmup depuis Raptor : Call of the shadow.


Oui, il est en français aussi.  :;): 
Après on a surtout travaillé la version anglaise (surtout les blagounettes), donc je recommande de passer en anglais pour la meilleure version. Ou en breton pour le fun (ça rend le tutorial assez unique).

Raptor, un de mes jeux préférés ! Steredenn est dur mais on n'est pas des gros joueurs de shmups, on voit ça comme un jeu d'action dans l'espace plus qu'un "bullethell" (même si on nous donne cette étiquette). 
Le mieux c'est de tester ! Au pire, y'a le refund, pas grave si tu n'aimes pas.




> Je suis fou amoureux de ton jeu ! Le design est sobre, classe et détaillé.
> Les musiques, même si ce n'est pas mon style à la base, collent vraiment au jeu .
> L'ambiance est vraiment top, et cette idée de "shoot'em'up rogue-like procédurale" est super bien vu .
> Tout les ajouts au fur et à mesures rendent le tout de plus en plus génial, bref BRAVO !


Merci <3

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon un avis clair et objectif :

----------


## magorn

Bonjour,
Il est indiqué dans la description que le jeu est DRM-Free si on passe par le site itch.io. Or dans la description du jeu sur ce site, il est indiqué que l'achat donnera un clé Steam. Est-ce la clé est là uniquement pour activer le jeu ou il faut steam pour récupérer le jeu et donc l'utiliser ?

Merci

----------


## frostphoenyx

Félicitations pour la sortie du jeu  :;):

----------


## Valryon

> Bonjour,
> Il est indiqué dans la description que le jeu est DRM-Free si on passe par le site itch.io. Or dans la description du jeu sur ce site, il est indiqué que l'achat donnera un clé Steam. Est-ce la clé est là uniquement pour activer le jeu ou il faut steam pour récupérer le jeu et donc l'utiliser ?
> 
> Merci


Bonjour  ::): 
itch.io et le widget humble sur notre site donne accès :
- au jeu en version DRM-Free sur Windows, OS X et Linux
- une clé Steam 

Il est donc totalement possible de jouer au jeu sans jamais passer par Steam (et d'offrir la clé à un copain).
Il faut juste savoir que les scores en ligne ne sont accessibles que par Steam. (en DRM-free, les scores restent en local)

----------


## magorn

> Bonjour 
> itch.io et le widget humble sur notre site donne accès :
> - au jeu en version DRM-Free sur Windows, OS X et Linux
> - une clé Steam 
> 
> Il est donc totalement possible de jouer au jeu sans jamais passer par Steam (et d'offrir la clé à un copain).
> Il faut juste savoir que les scores en ligne ne sont accessibles que par Steam. (en DRM-free, les scores restent en local)


Merci

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Oui, il est en français aussi. 
> Après on a surtout travaillé la version anglaise (surtout les blagounettes), donc je recommande de passer en anglais pour la meilleure version. Ou en breton pour le fun (ça rend le tutorial assez unique).
> 
> Raptor, un de mes jeux préférés ! Steredenn est dur mais on n'est pas des gros joueurs de shmups, on voit ça comme un jeu d'action dans l'espace plus qu'un "bullethell" (même si on nous donne cette étiquette). 
> Le mieux c'est de tester ! Au pire, y'a le refund, pas grave si tu n'aimes pas.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci <3


Merci pour ta réponse, cool pour la VF  ::):  ça devient tellement rare  ::|: , je vais pas y jouer tout de suite, mais j'y jouerai c'est sur!

En tout cas je trouve le jeu magnifique et c'est pas lié qu'au pixel art mais les animations sont formidables.

J'ai pris sur Itchio pour chier dans la gueule de Steam, et franchement, vouah, la claque, ce jeu pue littéralement la classe.

----------


## Rom1

Ouais il démonte. Mais comment on active le Ultra Easy Mode? Nan parce que je meurs à chaque fois au 4 ou 5ème boss (quand j'arrive à le voir...).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bordel c'est de la bonne, j'ai joué 10 parties je suis tout excité et j'ai juste passé le 3e boss  ::): 

 Le gameplay est fun, précis, nerveux, speed sans que ce soit le gros bordel. Y a moyen de bien progresser. Ca manque juste d'un peu de coop en local pour être parfait  ::):

----------


## Nattefrost

Tiens ça cause de Steredenn dans le ZQSD n°30. Notamment pour la langue bretonne  ::P:

----------


## AgripA

bonjour, jeu excellent félicitation !

juste un petit soucis pour ma part :

j'aime bien jouer au shmup avec mon stick arcade, en l’occurrence un Real Arcade Pro V3 SA de chez HORI et impossible d'assigner les touches même en passant par xpadder, les directions fonctionnent par contre.

une piste de solution ? ou un fixe possible ? merci d'avance

----------


## Rom1

Ils sont dessus   :;):  le patch arrive prochainement.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Clap clap clap, super jeu, je suis pas fan du genre mais là coup de coeur ! Pas encore réussi à passer le quatrième boss mais ça va le faire !  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je regrette juste qu'il y ai pas plusieurs niveaux de difficulté, sinon le jeu est excellent en effet.

----------


## Rom1

Toujours pas vaincu le dernier boss pour ma part  :Emo:

----------


## Valryon

Petit message pour signaler la sortie du jeu sur Xbox One.  ::lol:: 
(Identique à la version PC)

https://store.xbox.com/fr-FR/Xbox-On...c-3dab1911a0c7

Il y a deux boss assez méchants, le Carrier (qui oblige à bien contrôler le spawn de nuées) et le Battleship qui est un peu bourrin. Accrochez-vous.  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Congrats :D Vous avez fait ça main dans la main avec Microsoft, ou bien plutôt tranquillou dans votre coin ?

----------


## ds108j

Ohhhh toujours ce jeu de ma wishlist steam... Il me tente beaucoup !!! Mais vu mon backlog.

----------


## Rom1

Tiens c'est marrant ce nouveau jeu sur Steam me dit quelquechose, mais j'arrive pas à retrouver le nom....

http://store.steampowered.com/app/454900

----------


## Gobbopathe

Hello
JE m'y suis mis sérieusement ces derniers jours. Je suis à l'avant dernier boss, je pense avoir pli le bon pli pour le vaincre, plus qu'à confirmer.
J'ai quelques upgrades qui ne sont pas clairs, comme "les armes tirent toujours", il faudra que je vienne faire une liste. Et pas de wiki, donc ici semble le meilleur endroit  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Steredenn c'était super. Mais Steredenn v2, update gratuite avec du coop et plein de nouveautés, c'est encore mieux! 

 Des sous bien dépensés, j'y reviens avec plaisir.

----------


## Rom1

Ouaip ! Et le mode multi est un gros plus !  :Bave: 

Ils viennent justement de patcher en ce sens pour ceux qui passent par Parsec pour le online, c'est cool !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

y'a du coop sur switch aussi?  ::unsure::

----------


## LeRan

> Et j'ajouterai la petite anecdote : *le jeu est traduit en breton !*
> Ce qui en fera le premier jeu en breton sur Steam.
> Quand on vous dit qu'on va conquérir le monde...


Moi qui croyais être original en traduisant mon jeu en Gascon, voila qu'on se fait encore damer le pion par les bretons ! Cap de diou, depuis la bataille de Castillon ça commence à bien faire !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Pfiou après avoir bloqué des heures sans passer le Cruiser j'ai fait un run jusqu'à tomber le Carrier, content, épuisé  ::lol::

----------


## zwzsg

C'est plutôt sympa, de bonnes sensations, mais je crains de n'avoir pas le niveau. J'aimerais bien un mode facile, où tout serait ralenti x2 ou x3. Parce que là, ça va clairement trop vite pour moi. Pourtant j'aimerais bien. J'ai juste pas les réflexes assez vif.

----------


## Rom1

Prends le vaisseau de base, augmente les dégats et le module Auto Canon, ainsi que le bouclier qui se recharge quand on tire pas. 

Mais t'inquiète, en +35h de jeu, j'ai vu le dernier boss plusieurs fois mais je l'ai jamais vaincu :/

On pourrait se faire la coop si t'as une bonne connexion (via Parsec).

----------


## Rom1

> Mais t'inquiète, en +35h de jeu, j'ai vu le dernier boss plusieurs fois mais je l'ai jamais vaincu :/


Dernière partie de cette nuit avant RQ :* (!!ALERT SPOILER!!)*

http://cpc.cx/lOj

Le bon côté c'est que ça permet de tester la fonction "gif" du jeu  ::o:  :D

----------


## Rom1

Nouveau patch, équilibrage et bugs fix :




> Steredenn 2.2.0: Next-Generation
> Hello,
> 
> Another big patch with many bug fixes and small improvements.
> 
> The main area we focused on is the special abilities of the Tempest and Fury. ��
> 
> *Features*
> Change Alien Threat trigger. This change allows the use of the Ancient Power in more builds, without requiring a fight against the Alien Threat. Have fun!
> ...

----------


## Rom1

JE. L'AI. FAIT.  ::mellow:: 

Je l'ai eu cette raclure de dernier boss avec ses boulettes de l'enfer !  ::lol:: 

J'ai commencé le loop et je suis mort à l'avant dernier boss (sur sa phase finale...grrrr). Mon vaisseau était surpuissant  :B): 

+50h de jeu pour en arriver là... C'est beaucoup pour un shmup mais pas grand chose pour un rogue lite. 

Le jeu est vraiment bon, je vous encourage à vous accrocher, arriver au loop est tellement gratifiant  ::wub::

----------


## Higgins

Bon sang, GG!

----------


## Gobbopathe

> JE. L'AI. FAIT. 
> 
> Je l'ai eu cette raclure de dernier boss avec ses boulettes de l'enfer ! 
> 
> J'ai commencé le loop et je suis mort à l'avant dernier boss (sur sa phase finale...grrrr). Mon vaisseau était surpuissant 
> 
> +50h de jeu pour en arriver là... C'est beaucoup pour un shmup mais pas grand chose pour un rogue lite. 
> 
> Le jeu est vraiment bon, je vous encourage à vous accrocher, arriver au loop est tellement gratifiant


Surtout le loop derrière est beaucoup plus facile, mais aussi intéressant. J'avais du aller jusqu'à Carrier derrière la première fois

----------


## Rom1

Euh...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...e_Elite_Force/

Quelqu'un remarque quelque chose ou c'est moi qui psychote?

----------


## gros_bidule

Les bonnes idées sont souvent reprises  ::): 

Sinon, une sortie sur GOG est-elle prévue ? Ca collerait bien avec la culture drm-free.

----------


## Gobbopathe

En première intention je suis du même avis que Rom1, c'est un peu plus que les bonnes idées, toute la DA semble y passer

----------


## Valryon

Coucou,
Cela fait un bail que je ne suis pas passé par ici.  ::P: 

Content que Binary Stars vous plaisent. Ce fut un régal à faire !

En effet on a quelques clones sur Steam qui nous pompent allégrement. Enfin on pompe aussi à droite à gauche, c'est le jeu.
Je me dis que c'est plutôt flatteur d'être une référence... tant qu'ils font pas trop de ventes eheh.

Sinon quelques nouvelles :
- Le dev est fini, wouhou !
- Enfin pas totalement on patche encore 2-3 trucs et toutes les plateformes...
- Des boîtes PS4 en édition limitée arrivent pour les semaines à venir (https://store.strictlylimitedgames.c...ack-bundle-ps4)
- Des boîtes Switch aussi mais ça y'a un peu le temps

Et pour la suite... surprise... :D

----------


## zwzsg

L'imitation est la forme la plus sincère de la flatterie:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ick_Henderson/

----------

